# Tube Selection



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Does anyone use tubes for either largemouth or smallmouth?

I tend to use them a lot, especially later in summer for largemouth, but have found them effective for "weeding out" smaller bronzebacks during the spring and summer, as a 4" tube is a bigger meal than a 3" grub.

I've caught some nice bass on standard insert jigheads (VMC brand primarily) and also done well with topwater rigging texas style or texposed to get through the weeds.

What are your brand preferences? 
I have done well with a brand called Chompers by Table Rock tackle. These things are so loaded with garlic and salt that you can smell one of them from across the room in just a matter of seconds. I also like Storm's Rattle Tubes with the built-in rattle chamber, these worked great for smallies last year when rigged on an insert jighead. I use Berkley Powerbait tubes in 3" when lots of smaller largemouth are present and I'm looking for consistent action, and I rig them on a 2/0 worm hook. Smaller profile, but still keeps 'em comin!

I only bring this topic up because I went into Fleet Farm yesterday and saw both the Storms and the Chompers were on sale, and I had a gift card to get working on...so I bought a couple packs. Spring fishing is just around the corner! (Okay, 7-8 weeks away). Happy daydreaming!


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

NS- I use them sometimes, but the I really use primarily powerait lizards as my soft plastic. I don't have any experience with the chompers, but I have done quite well with storm's in early summer. 7-8 weeks for you, but I'm going up to Nelson tommorow! I don't think I'll be able to sleep. I can see the big hawgs now.


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

NS- I use them sometimes, but the I really use primarily powerait lizards as my soft plastic. I don't have any experience with the chompers, but I have done quite well with storm's in early summer. Speaking of Storm baits, I saw some new crawfish plastics today at Dakota Tackle here in Bismarck. They look like they will absolutely clean up on smallies. Look around for them, I bet Bass Pro Shops has them, or probably Cabela's in E. GF. 7-8 weeks for you, but I'm going up to Nelson tommorow! I don't think I'll be able to sleep. I can see the big hawgs now.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Hadta post your message twice and rub i in that you were going after greenies didn't ya falconer?!? 

I saw your other post in this part of the site. Glad you got some fish on! So are they pre-spawn or what is the story...what were you texas-rigging...lizards?


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Sorry about that, I must have posted it twice when I was fixing part of it. I'm pretty sure that this is the probably pre-spawn. Austin hooked a female with eggs in it, and they were all hanging around the warmwater discharge. I was using black power lizards, and Austin was using pumpkin and white sancos (SP?) I hooked one on a chartruse spinnerbait too. Alot of fun, and I think that I may just hit it up again sometime this week. Keep strong up there, Spring is on the way. Hopefully just this one last Alberta Clipper! :lol:


----------

